# Catfish and Tetras + Bloodworms



## jpicos (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello Experts,

I have a mystery i'm trying to figure out. Not sure if anyone has run into something similar.

I have a small tetra tank with 2 African frogs (30 gallons) and everything seems stable, yet it's been 2 times in which i put some frozen blood worms in to feed the frogs, yet the following day there has been at least 1 casualty in the fish, this time my tiny catfish was the one.

Has anyone seen something like this? Could it be he just ate way more than he should have?

Thoughts?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

which fish died last time? What kind of catfish do you have?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

which fish died last time? What kind of catfish do you have?


----------

